# Aside from Kindle (We all know it's number one)...5 things on your bucket list.



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll start:

1. Italy
2. A summer place 
3. To have my kids serve me (for a change) at their dinnertable(s) after they are both _successful and happy_ (darn, ok; swap #1 & #3)
4. For hubby and I sit at the beach in the same spot as when we were 16 and reminicse at age 80 (and still like eachother...lol.)
5. Die after a happy retirement, in my sleep (Kindle in hand, a smile on my face) of natural causes; knowing that the economy is booming
there is world peace.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

1. Take LR to NYC.
2. "Do it" with Jennifer Aniston, Demi Moore or Salma Hayek.
3. Backstage with Plant and Page.
4. Single-handedly convince people to stop drinking Yellow Tail wine or making "bucket lists."
5. Be on _Jeopardy!_.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll play!

1. See Paris and France
2. Go to Australia
3. Move to Hawaii
4. Win on Jeopardy
5. Find the man of my dreams and live happily ever after or win the lottery 

I'm flexible on #5 either love or money.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

OK, I'll go. Not in any particular order:

1. Own a cabin in the woods.
2. Graduate from college (I'm a part-time, "non-traditional" student so it'll take me a while but I'm determined)
3. See the Grand Canyon and Hoover Dam
4. Retire when I'm still young enough to enjoy it.
5. See the Alaskan rainforest before it's completely gone.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Being as I am, I know the order of my list is going to change as responbilities start increasing. (also with me being in school still.)
I still don't know what order this would be in...
1. Spend a year travelling in Europe (must go to: France, Spain, England, Germany, Italy, and...where's that list.)
2. Open my own cafe/bakery (using my mom's awesome recipes, also after working in nursing for ___yrs.)
3. Do a year or two of nursing overseas
4. meet "The/My Guy", get married, and start a family (preferrably in that order)
5. Actually finish and release one of my stories (even if its one of my screenplays)
.
.
.
.
.
6. Buy mom a easy-to-use GSP device that tells her the directions so Dad and I don't have to drive her EVERYWHERE. (Usually its Dad who drives her.)


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

1. To see my two girls happily married (with children).
2. See our farm paid off.
3. Be able to give up the city job and still be able to have health insurance.
4. Finally lose weight and wear a size 6.
5. Enjoy eternity in heaven with my Lord.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Been to NYC many times; Jim...take LR.  She'll put on her best Salma costume for you for doing so.  Take her to radio city; then go for a little twirl on skates in the plaza. (by the way; Salma has it all over the other two birds).

The first time we took our kids to NY...they stood in front of the buildings belted out the mary tyler moore theme song and threw their hats in the air (it probably wasn't the same building; but the lie sounded good at the time) Grrrrrrrrreat just great...now who can turn the world on with her smile is stuck in my head.  Ok; now I'm going to bed.  Goodnight!!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> Been to NYC many times; Jim...take LR. She'll put on her best Salma costume for you for doing so. Take her to radio city; then go for a little twirl on skates in the plaza. (by the way; Salma has it all over the other two birds).
> 
> The first time we took our kids to NY...they stood in front of the buildings belted out the mary tyler moore theme song and threw their hats in the air (it probably wasn't the same building; but the lie sounded good at the time) Grrrrrrrrreat just great...now who can turn the world on with her smile is stuck in my head. Ok; now I'm going to bed. Goodnight!!


Just a quibble, but Mary Tyler-Moore took place in Minneapolis not New York, so it wasn't the same building for sure.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Let see:

1. go to Isreal
2. Build my dream home
3. Save enough money so I can have a retirement (afford books, crafts, etc)
4. Fly a fighter jet.  
5. Finish all the movies in my netflix queue and all the books in my kindle list (I might have a chance if I quite adding more  )

i'd say Find a man to marry (who can pay the bills) but I've been single so long not sure if I could take someone else fighting me over the remote!)

theresam.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

1. Take an Alaskan cruise then take six months off to drive accross country stopping whenever the mood hits me.
2. Own my own home without a mortgage
3. Meet THE Guy and live happily ever after
4. Go back to school and get my master's degree.
5. If I win the lottery I can do 1, 2 and 4.  Now if I meet the guy before lotto life would be FANATSIC.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Hmmm, a short list...

1. Watch my daughter grow into a woman and start her own life.

2. Walk a part of the Great Wall of China and also find my paternal great grandfather's tomb.

3. Hot air balloon ride.

4. Learn to swim and skip a rock.

5. Horse and carriage ride though Central Park, picnic in the park and make smores by a campfire (though illegal in CP...maybe while camping instead ;-p))

*


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Just a quibble, but Mary Tyler-Moore took place in Minneapolis not New York, so it wasn't the same building for sure.


And would you believe there is a stupid bronze statue of her throwing her hat in the air on the same corner as she did in the show.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

kim said:


> And would you believe there is a stupid bronze statue of her throwing her hat in the air on the same corner as she did in the show.


Yes, I've seen it when I was in Minneapolis.


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

1. Win the Nobel Prize for physics
2. Take a year off from my life and take the ultimate road trip visiting all lower 48 states
3. Date someone famous for a few months, dump him, then fade back into obscurity
4. Be a completely self-sufficient hermit living in the Rockies or the Outback (like Thoreau!)
5. Become an amazing cook


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

1.  Open my own e-bay business.
2.  Travel to Scotland/Wales and live there for several months.
3.  Write a book.
4.  Live debt free.
5.  Have my cleaning lady come in twice a week.

Oh. . . and world peace!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

1. Retire with financial freedom
2. Travel all over the US with my hubby at our own pace in a RV
3. Build a small, cozy home in the country on a river or a lake 
4. Italy
5. See my daughter's and grands happy and healthy


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

nebulinda said:


> 4. Be a completely self-sufficient hermit living in the Rockies or the Outback (like Thoreau!)


There's an Outback at Walden Pond?

Did the Bloomin' Onion inspire Transcendentalism?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> There's an Outback at Walden Pond?
> 
> Did the Bloomin' Onion inspire Transcendentalism?


You eat enough of them and I'm sure you will will have a transcendental moment or two.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> You eat enough of them and I'm sure you will will have a transcendental moment or two.


That's why it's called the "Thinking Chair."


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> 5. See the Alaskan rainforest before it's completely gone.


I'm right behind you on this one, but what does it mean?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> That's why it's called the "Thinking Chair."


LOL


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Only one thing on my bucket list because I have everything else in my life I want except

move to Aguas de Lindoa Brazil with my DH and furbabies


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Jim:  In my house the only thinking chairwe have flushes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

sjc said:


> Jim: In my house the only thinking chairwe have flushes.


Errr.... that's what we were talking about.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Not in any particular order.

1.  Ride an elephant.
2.  Learn to play the keyboard/piano
3.  Go to the Harry Potter Theme Park in Orlando
4.  Read all of Susan Howatch's books on Kindle (which is going to take a lot of clicks)
5.  See both of my grandkids graduate from college


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> Not in any particular order.
> 
> 1. Ride an elephant.


My best (only) female friend in high school was a dancer/actress/singer with a stage mother. She ended up riding elephants for Barnum & Bailey.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> My best (only) female friend in high school was a dancer/actress/singer with a stage mother. She ended up riding elephants for Barnum & Bailey.


I don't think I need to go that far. Just once around the block will do for me.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> 3. Go to the Harry Potter Theme Park in Orlando


I saw the castle (I'm guessing it was Hogwarts) they're building at Universal six weeks ago. I thought it was just going to be a new ride.

Are they really building an entire theme park somewhere?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> I saw the castle (I'm guessing it was Hogwarts) they're building at Universal six weeks ago. I thought it was just going to be a new ride.
> 
> Are they really building an entire theme park somewhere?


Yes, there is going to be a Harry Potter Theme Park at Universal in Orlando. Should be opening in about a year. Here's the link.

http://www.universalorlando.com/harrypotter/

I'm going to try to go the October after they open. October is traditionally the best time of year to go to the Orlando theme parks. A lot less crowds and a lot less heat.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

So it's going to be an area in Islands of Adventure. Quidditch would be an excellent ride. I completely agree about October in Orlando. We went a few years ago for Halloween; it was lovely. Few crowds, great weather.

The week between Christmas and New Year's is hell on earth. I may never return after that trip.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> So it's going to be an area in Islands of Adventure. Quidditch would be an excellent ride.


I would love a Quidditch ride and maybe a hippogriff carousel. I also want to see The Burrow and Hagrid's Hut. Unfortunately, they haven't been very forthcoming about what to expect.

Here's a photo of Tom Felton and his girlfriend riding the dueling dragons.












> I completely agree about October in Orlando. We went a few years ago for Halloween; it was lovely. Few crowds, great weather.


Thanksgiving is good, too. We spent Thanksgiving Day in Epcot one year.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Times to avoid Orlando, the week between Christmas & New Years, Spring Break weeks(usually March), the week before Easter, July and August (too hot, too rainy and possible hurricanes), September because of the hurricanes.  February, November, and October are great, low tourist season and the weather is nice.  I always go on my birthday in February and there are usually no lines any place.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Errrr.... aren't the HP movies produced by Warner Bros.?  Why would they be building a park as part of Universal?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Times to avoid Orlando, the week between Christmas & New Years, Spring Break weeks(usually March), the week before Easter, July and August (too hot, too rainy and possible hurricanes), September because of the hurricanes. February, November, and October are great, low tourist season and the weather is nice. I always go on my birthday in February and there are usually no lines any place.


My ex-wife and I did our honeymoon in Florida in August. Rained every afternoon at precisely 3:30 pm. Except for the last couple of days when we hit Clearwater. Weather was fantastic there.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Errrr.... aren't the HP movies produced by Warner Bros.? Why would they be building a park as part of Universal?


Warners is working with Universal on this. Here's the link to the announcement.

http://www.universalorlando.com/harrypotter/


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

I saw the link earlier.  It just seemed... odd, you know?


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> There's an Outback at Walden Pond?
> 
> Did the Bloomin' Onion inspire Transcendentalism?


Of course there's an Outback at Walden Pond. Looks like someone needs to brush up on their geography.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

1. World cruise with my hubby
2. A Disney trip with the kids and grandkids (before I am too old and the gkids are too cool to hang out with me)
3. Ride all the monster roller coasters in the US
4. Skydive
5. Move to Jamiaca with my hubby to live out our days on the beach.


----------

